# Anyone use fizzers



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

gday occy
mick from eastcoast lures i wll be at forster may weekend, can show you some of my range and how to use them or pm me to have a fish soon
a bit hard to put into words butt fizzers are much the same as poppers
when i work fizzers i tend to work the rod tip higher than with poppers depending what area you are fishing, sand flats wharfes boat hulls rock bars etc
the main thing is to get the lure out there and just workit twitch wind stop,
wind in slowly to create a small wake bream love this at times, 
which ever way you catch a fish on stick to it for a while 
looking forward to meeting everybody at forster


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I use a Heddon Teeny Torpedo successfully on bream and bass. Cast it out and let it sit there for a few seconds, give it one turn of the handle and let it sit there again. The sound of the prop brings the fish to it. After three repetitions I give it 3 or 4 turns of the handle and then pause most of the way back to the yak.

I only starting experimenting the other day at hinze on working the lure the same as I would for a popper but fish weren't there so can't say whether or not this method will be effective.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I had been using fizzers when I was up in NSW when targetting bass in the river and when chasing tailor in the lake. there is different ways to attarct attention of fish and experimentation was the best way to find out what worked.Some times burning it across the water got the fish stirred up and the y would smash it but this worked better at night, but pauses were used to allow the fish to nail it but best way was to try stop start or some times as has been mentioned let it sit and retrieve it slowly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Occy I use fizzers all the time and find they are best used in front of the computer at night, I highly recommend the Wild Turkey fizzers after testing the area with Strongbows.



Well it beats lemonade :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Funda said:


> Occy I use fizzers all the time and find they are best used in front of the computer at night, I highly recommend the Wild Turkey fizzers after testing the area with Strongbows.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it beats lemonade :lol:


Ah, now I know what ya talking about with ya fizzers. And I thought ya meant these sort of fizzers:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

Occy I dont mind a mercury draught myself but not all bottlo's stock the stuff so I just stick with the strongbow draught now, and yeah Scrumpy was 13% from memory but havnt seen it for a long time.

Another good fizzer is a home brewed ginger beer that a mate of mine dont make enough of that would be close to 13%

Wild Turks n cola @ 8% and loaded with caffeine is a fantastic beverage that is well known to bring the idiot out in most of us, I think the drink suits me :lol:

Troppo they aint fizzers mate us southerners call em "expanding baits"


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Funda said:


> Troppo they aint fizzers mate us southerners call em "expanding baits"


Funda, how do ya use em? I have not got much by them. I get them to "expand" in the yak. Maybe that's the wrong thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

troppo said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Troppo they aint fizzers mate us southerners call em "expanding baits"
> ...


Uhmmm expanding baits going off in yaks is not a good idea, I would call it a popper if that happened :shock:


----------

